# DIY Noob



## paul smit (12/10/18)

Hi eks van Namibia, het nou my eersrte batch gekry van Black vapour.

Het die volgende concentrates bestel vir 5 resepte. As julle ouens dalk nog resepte mee kan help wat die concentrates vat laat weet graag.

Dankie Moerse rooikat vir die bekendstelling van Diy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (12/10/18)

paul smit said:


> Hi eks van Namibia, het nou my eersrte batch gekry van Black vapour.
> 
> Het die volgende concentrates bestel vir 5 resepte. As julle ouens dalk nog resepte mee kan help wat die concentrates vat laat weet graag.
> 
> ...


can’t help with those exact flavors but the is a free recipe book available from flavorah
https://www.flavorah.com/wp-content/uploads/FLV-Vape-Recipe-Book-1.pdf

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/10/18)

Welcome to the forum @paul smit 

Am sure the DIY gurus will also try assist when they get a chance.

But I also believe that on one of the recipe websites (ELR - e-liquid recipes) you can search for recipes that contain a particular flavour. Not sure if you can search for multiple flavours - but maybe one of the other guys will know.

All the best and let us know how those recipes go

Groete

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (12/10/18)

you can also input your inventory on http://alltheflavors.com/ and click the “what can i make link” and see if there’s any results

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## paul smit (12/10/18)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @paul smit
> 
> Am sure the DIY gurus will also try assist when they get a chance.
> 
> ...


Baie baie dankie sal laat weethoe my eerste mixes gaan. Opgewonde is nou wat

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/10/18)

https://makemyvape.co.uk/blogs/recipes 

Daar is 'n klein widget langs die kant waar jy flavours kan in sit en dan soek dit resepte / There is a small widget on the side of the page where you can put in flavours and it will look for a recipe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (12/10/18)

Great first batch of flavours you chose there, @paul smit. Mainly because you can also make Mr Burgundy's super-delicious St Louie Butter Cake.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/10/18)

RichJB said:


> Mr Burgundy's super-delicious St Louie Butter Cake



I still have to make this. Been meaning to but it always seems to slip through the cracks when I order my stock

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (12/10/18)

RichJB said:


> Great first batch of flavours you chose there, @paul smit. Mainly because you can also make Mr Burgundy's super-delicious St Louie Butter Cake.


that does sound good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (12/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> I still have to make this. Been meaning to but it always seems to slip through the cracks when I order my stock


  , you haven’t made this yet???? Are you off your rocker, sweet buttery goodness!!! I’m drooling just reading the name, going to rewick a tank right now and dig into the pure enjoyment of this masterpiece! You will not be sorry @Paul33 , it’s in my monthly must mix book.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> , you haven’t made this yet???? Are you off your rocker, sweet buttery goodness!!! I’m drooling just reading the name, going to rewick a tank right now and dig into the pure enjoyment of this masterpiece! You will not be sorry @Paul33 , it’s in my monthly must mix book.


Well now i HAVE to mix it don’t i!!!

I really have been meaning to but I just haven’t 

This month end for sure!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (12/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Well now i HAVE to mix it don’t i!!!
> 
> I really have been meaning to but I just haven’t
> 
> This month end for sure!!


You definately won’t be sorry, it is an absolutely awesome juice in my opinion. 
@paul smit , probeer die St. Louis butter cake, dis regtig die moeite werd, en Welkom hier by ons op die forum.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mofat786 (12/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> you can also input your inventory on http://alltheflavors.com/ and click the “what can i make link” and see if there’s any results


I can see the inventory list but it doesnt allow me to input any flavours, paul smit another site which u can input your concentrates is 99 flavours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (13/10/18)

Mofat786 said:


> I can see the inventory list but it doesnt allow me to input any flavours, paul smit another site which u can input your concentrates is 99 flavours



you would do so by ticking the “o” as per first three lines... i don’t know if it’s a pro function or simply because one is logged in. that adds it to your inventory and if you click the arrow “>” you can change values.

thank you for suggesting 99 flavors. i don’t know that one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mofat786 (13/10/18)

Thanks il give it a go

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/10/18)

RichJB said:


> Great first batch of flavours you chose there, @paul smit. Mainly because you can also make Mr Burgundy's super-delicious St Louie Butter Cake.



Thanks for the reminder 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## paul smit (31/10/18)

It 


RichJB said:


> Great first batch of flavours you chose there, @paul smit. Mainly because you can also make Mr Burgundy's super-delicious St Louie Butter Cake.


Taste great man

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armed (31/10/18)

http://e-liquid-recipes.com
Does have that function @Silver .
I have started using it last week.
It will also calculate the cost of your mix, Nice to see just how little it costs.
But be carefull, some of the very old recipes are just to chemical tasting. (At least to me)
Maybe because of them having very high percentages.
Wish you all the best

Reactions: Like 3


----------

